# Stalling at stops after cam swap HELP..



## 2004killagoat (Sep 7, 2010)

Cam specs 234/228 590/540 112
Edge 2800-3000 Torque Converter
CAI/ Longtube headers w/high flow cats and Magnaflow catback
The car has been dyno tuned and runs great as long as I'm moving but when I come to a stop the RPM'S drop below 500 and the car ocassionaly stalls. But if I come to a slow stop it's fine. If I stop fast it's almost guaranteed the car will stall. After it's warm the car idles at 750 rmp's. Is that low?
I've heard of people drilling a bigger hole in the throttle body to solve this but don't think that's a good idea.
Any Suggestions??:willy:


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

stall = dies ?


----------



## 2004killagoat (Sep 7, 2010)

Yes the engine will die. The rpm's will drop below 500 and then jump to 1000, then drop again and die.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

I have a speed density tune (MAFless) but had the same problem. Reversion from the cam combined with low velocity exhaust gases mess with the O2 sensors. You can't command idle AFR open loop (without O2s) an then use the O2s at cruise. It's either open loop and have the rest of your tune perfect or run closed loop and suffer idle drop like that. I run pure open loop now and it is perfect coming to idle. I use HP Tuners custom speed density tune that retains your low octane timing table along with other stuff. Through some quirk of the Aussie computer it can't employ the tricks that work with Corvettes and fBods. EFIlive has a custom system that can supposedly do it. Bottom line get a good tune open loop and the problem will be gone.


----------



## 2004killagoat (Sep 7, 2010)

Thanks, I'll try that...


----------

